# Still waiting for LTC approval



## pcbme (May 2, 2006)

Input into MIRCS on May 3 and still waiting. There must be lots of manual steps involved in the application process besides MIRCS -- I cannot believe it could take a computer so many days to find answer for a LTC application.


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

Your fingerprints need to be confirmed through SP to see if you're disqualified (faster if they took it with AFIS, slower is using ink'ed prints), also the Dept of Mental Health has to submit their records (or lack there of).. Last year they were running 60-90 days....


----------



## benike84 (Apr 11, 2006)

took mine about 2 months


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

How does that work? There's no HIPPA release.



Curious EMT said:


> Your fingerprints need to be confirmed through SP to see if you're disqualified (faster if they took it with AFIS, slower is using ink'ed prints), also the Dept of Mental Health has to submit their records (or lack there of).. Last year they were running 60-90 days....


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

I believe, like the way the MSP returns results, its either a "Go / No go" on XXXXX, which wouldnt fall under hippa. MSP sends a fax back to the issuing authoirity saying "after a review of the fingerprits, MSP finds No disqualifying records for XXXX"

Just like a hospital can say "Yes, Sot was transporte here after an accident" DMH can say "Yes, Sot was admitted to this hospital" (which means no no on the bang-bang's)


----------



## firefighter39 (Apr 10, 2006)

Curious EMT said:


> I believe, like the way the MSP returns results, its either a "Go / No go" on XXXXX, which wouldnt fall under hippa. MSP sends a fax back to the issuing authoirity saying "after a review of the fingerprits, MSP finds No disqualifying records for XXXX"
> 
> Just like a hospital can say "Yes, Sot was transporte here after an accident" DMH can say "Yes, Sot was admitted to this hospital" (which means no no on the bang-bang's)


The HIPAA restrictions would be waived if you sign a release when you apply for the LTC (i.e. release of record, like in a background check). I do not know of any national data base, however, like NCIC, that would tell if a person had a psyc. illness, does DMH contact all psyc facilities in the Comm?


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

firefighter39 said:


> does DMH contact all psyc facilities in the Comm?


Someone somewhere keeps a database of DMH patients in mass, and that is what is refrenced in regards to firearm licenses.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

If you actually read all the HIPPA regs, there has to be a separate and direct confirmation waiver of patients rights. It was one of the "big deals" back in the day.

I forget the wording exactly but it's says "I authorize the release of my medical records to third parties bla bla bla."
I had to go through all this for my father in law's practice when he upgraded his computer system...it was a real pain in the ass. There was specifically no "waiver by signing a primary consent form" clause.

Not saying that I care but it would be interesting if the LTC is violating federal law.
In NC, when HIPPA kicked in they had to change their application, and include the extra sheet for "metal health check" and they made you go to a doctor for it.



firefighter39 said:


> The HIPAA restrictions would be waived if you sign a release when you apply for the LTC (i.e. release of record, like in a background check). I do not know of any national data base, however, like NCIC, that would tell if a person had a psyc. illness, does DMH contact all psyc facilities in the Comm?


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2006)

Curious EMT said:


> Someone somewhere keeps a database of DMH patients in mass, and that is what is refrenced in regards to firearm licenses.


That seems useless, what if they were not in a DMH facillity? Anyone with "good" insuance would go to a private psyc hospital -


----------



## pcbme (May 2, 2006)

Have waited 50 days. Still waiting.....


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

what town are you in? I got my LTC and machine gun license back in time you've been waiting.


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

I had to wait almost 2 1/2 months for mine. The reason I was told was because of a backlog. I know for a fact that the only thing on my record was 1 speeding ticket (55 in a 45).


----------



## Wiggum_1 (Dec 9, 2004)

I renewed mine on June 1, and expires in July, I was told when I renewed it that could take anywhere from 10 days to 2 months. Its been 24 days and no sign of it.


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

Wiggum_1 said:


> I renewed mine on June 1, and expires in July, I was told when I renewed it that could take anywhere from 10 days to 2 months. Its been 24 days and no sign of it.


You have 90 days after the indicated expiration date as a grace period, dont worry....


----------



## pcbme (May 2, 2006)

Westford. Is the processing speed controlled by the town, or by state agencies ?



SOT_II said:


> what town are you in? I got my LTC and machine gun license back in time you've been waiting.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

A little of both. The town is supposed to send it in, once in it's up to the state.
I know some towns that take a LONG time to send them in...so it takes a long time for you to get them.

There is language in the law that states that you have to be approved after 60 or 90 days.
If you are not they are supposed to issue you a reason....no one ever does but whatever.


----------



## jasonbr (Feb 9, 2006)

How tough was it to get the MG license SOT? I was thinking of applying for one of those curio's licenses so i could claim to be a collector of sorts... which would be my reasoning for needing a MG license... but then again i've been 'thinking' about it for months now...... errrrrrrrrrrr need that MP-5....


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Get your C&R FFL then you are a bonafide collector....then apply for your MG license.
It's up to the CLEO if you he issues them or not.


----------



## pcbme (May 2, 2006)

I called the town PD two weeks ago and the lady in the town PD told me the application had been sent to "ATF" (if I remembered right). Called her again this morning, unfornately, she's not in.



SOT_II said:


> A little of both. The town is supposed to send it in, once in it's up to the state.
> I know some towns that take a LONG time to send them in...so it takes a long time for you to get them.
> 
> There is language in the law that states that you have to be approved after 60 or 90 days.
> If you are not they are supposed to issue you a reason....no one ever does but whatever.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

She is absolutely out of her mind. The ATF doens't get involved in you LTC/FID application.


----------



## pcbme (May 2, 2006)

The town police replied my voice mail. She told me the checking had been done and the application had been approved. Hopefully, the card would arrive next week.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I just checked today because I saw the chief.
It took 2 weeks for my license to go through (renewal) without the computer.


----------



## thelastsamurai (Jun 10, 2005)

"I called the town PD two weeks ago and the lady in the town PD told me the application had been sent to "ATF" (if I remembered right). Called her again this morning, unfornately, she's not in."
She prob. meant MSP... Mine was done by the third week.. the fourth week is when i got my card... quicker then my buddies that had to wait 3 months... :BNANA:


----------



## Pacman (Aug 29, 2005)

Unregistered said:


> That seems useless, what if they were not in a DMH facillity? Anyone with "good" insuance would go to a private psyc hospital -


The DMH check only checks the records of 8 Public Facilities. Private records are not checked via this process.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Dependes on how long ago and if they were now "cleared" by a doctor.


----------



## Channy1984 (Jul 24, 2004)

> I would agree that's better than nothing, but it almost seems a waste of time. Also, what wouod disqualify someone? Let's say that Mr. Average has a "breakdown" 'cause of some family tragedy (i.e. death of a loved one) and has to be hospitalized for a while, would that be an automatic disqualifier??


Mental health situations vary from case by case. Isolated incidents in adolesence, emotional trauma "as you described", or evaluational purposes can be cleared if the person is not deemed mentally incompetent. Of course if you were confined to Bridgewater State Hospital for 3 years because you thought aliens, demons, or the CIA were out to get you, or if you have a long and current history of suicidal/homicidal ideation where you could be potentially at risk to yourself and others, then that could be grounds for you to be disqualified.


----------



## pcbme (May 2, 2006)

Town police called me again: the card is ready and I can pick it up tommorrow. 

Totally waited 69 days.


----------



## bc06eagle (Jun 25, 2006)

I just put my application in today. Boston PD, which has a reputation for taking a while. On the other hand, she did say 4-6 weeks. I'm gonna be interested to see how it compared to others here, but the actual process itself was fairly painless, other than the costs of gun club membership, class, application fee, and practicing for the range test.


----------



## 4198 (Jul 28, 2006)

I got my LTC "All lawful purposes" in under two weeks. Then again, I am a cop.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Channy1984 said:


> Of course if you were confined to Bridgewater State Hospital for 3 years because you thought aliens, demons, or the CIA were out to get you, or if you have a long and current history of suicidal/homicidal ideation where you could be potentially at risk to yourself and others, then that could be grounds for you to be disqualified.


There goes my License to Carry.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

By law they have 60 days to get you your license


----------



## bc06eagle (Jun 25, 2006)

Yeah I'm not a cop, but on the other hand it's a Hunting/Target so...


----------



## bc06eagle (Jun 25, 2006)

Received my LTC on Friday after 49 days and several phone calls. Restricted to no concealed carry (typical in Boston). The issue date on my license is dated nearly a month ago, however, so I'm figuring someone was dragging their heels.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Yeah it was prolly there the whole time or the back dated it the time they got the BC check back. Sometimes it happens that way.


----------

